# Tutorial de programacion en C de DsPic?



## fede_6 (Jun 30, 2010)

hola a todo estoy por hacer un proyecto donde necesito trabajar con señales. y estuve buscando info. y encontre que existian los DsPic y me interesaron mucho; y veo que son similares que los pic. 
Lo que me interesa saber es si alguien tiene algun tutorial de programacion en C (en español) para descargar, por que no encuentro nada de informacion.Y si con el CCs y el Winpic se puede programar. por que he leido por algunos foro que con el CCS no se recomienda programar por que es como que no reconoce los #fuses  de DsPic.
Otro pregunta como necestito para hacer un filtro nada mas. queria saber si si vienen en encapsulado dip 8 o soic 8. 
desde ya un salaudo a toda la comunidad intelectual del foro


----------



## zapata heider (Jul 2, 2010)

Saludos.
Compa, aqui te dejo una guia rápida con lo básico para programar en mikroc. Leelo y ojalá te sirva.
bye.

Aqui está. habia problemas en el achivo...
tesuer.


----------



## senadi (Jul 25, 2010)

fede_6 dijo:


> hola a todo estoy por hacer un proyecto donde necesito trabajar con señales. y estuve buscando info. y encontre que existian los DsPic y me interesaron mucho; y veo que son similares que los pic.
> Lo que me interesa saber es si alguien tiene algun tutorial de programacion en C (en español) para descargar, por que no encuentro nada de informacion.Y si con el CCs y el Winpic se puede programar. por que he leido por algunos foro que con el CCS no se recomienda programar por que es como que no reconoce los #fuses  de DsPic.
> Otro pregunta como necestito para hacer un filtro nada mas. queria saber si si vienen en encapsulado dip 8 o soic 8.
> desde ya un salaudo a toda la comunidad intelectual del foro


en mi concepto personal deberías realizar los filtros dependiendo de tus necesidades directamente con diodos o en su defecto con inductancias y si si programas con winpic tendrás algunos incombenientes al momento de quemar el integrado espero te sirva la info

un saludo


----------



## DP Rich (Ago 19, 2010)

Para programar los Dspic debes olvidarte de CCS o Win pic la herramienta mejor desarrollada para este fin de programar Dspic... es el c30 de mplab...
es una herramienta sencilla y no es muy dificil de usar, existe un libro que te enseña a programarlos con c30 de mplab graficamente o con sintesis.... y explica como hacer un filtro de manera muy didactica el libro se llama.. Dspic diseño practico de aplicaciones:
http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-m...diseno-practico-de-aplicaciones/2900001125838

y si buscas hacer filtros digitales encuanras varias opciones entre ellas los dspic... pero recomendaria que le echaras un vistaso a los PSoc de Cypress ya que su diseño los ahce mas versatiles para crear un  filtro digital


----------



## kfenix (Sep 18, 2010)

No te aconsejo ese libro, esta todo en asm y no en C como pides, ademas el CCS no es perfecto y tiene sus fallos, pero a mi me va de lujo y estoy trabajando con el dspic30f6015, he diseñado filtros, tratameinto de señales y todo lo que he necesitado.


----------



## vicente0013 (Oct 20, 2010)

hola a todos, ami tambien me interesa aprender a programar los dspic, actualmente se programar pic en mplab, microestudio en basic, y es muy sencillo quisiera saber si no ahi un prgrama en basic para programarlos debido a ke basic es muy sencillo de utilizar..si no que lenguaje recomiendan


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 20, 2010)

vicente0013 dijo:


> hola a todos, ami tambien me interesa aprender a programar los dspic, actualmente se programar pic en mplab, microestudio en basic, y es muy sencillo quisiera saber si no ahi un prgrama en basic para programarlos debido a ke basic es muy sencillo de utilizar..si no que lenguaje recomiendan



Para los dsPIC o superiores no tiene caso programar en basic pero conozco este dsPIC30/33 and PIC24 Compilers; los dsPIC y superiores están optimizados para el lenguaje C si buscas velocidad y/o rendimiento te sugiero este lenguaje... y compiladores son C30 (microchip), PICC-CCS (soporta dsPIC), Hi-Tech C (dsPIC/PIC30/PIC33/PIC24), diria que son los mejorcitos...

saludos...


----------



## snakewather (Oct 21, 2010)

ByAxel dijo:


> Para los dsPIC o superiores no tiene caso programar en basic pero conozco este dsPIC30/33 and PIC24 Compilers; los dsPIC y superiores están optimizados para el lenguaje C si buscas velocidad y/o rendimiento te sugiero este lenguaje... y compiladores son C30 (microchip), PICC-CCS (soporta dsPIC), Hi-Tech C (dsPIC/PIC30/PIC33/PIC24), diria que son los mejorcitos...
> 
> saludos...




Por que dices que no tiene caso programarlos en basic apoco el compilador microbasic trae errores o cual es la razon.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 23, 2010)

snakewather dijo:


> Por que dices que no tiene caso programarlos en basic apoco el compilador microbasic trae errores o cual es la razon.


No, de ser bueno es bueno, yo mismo e programado en basic para librarme *rápido* de ciertas cosas... el detalle está en los ciclos que se demora en hacer algo... y bien es sabido que cuando el lenguaje es de menor nivel el control es mayor (menos instrucciones, mayor velocidad), obviamente que que a la par la complejidad aumenta...
Una comparación algo brusca seria las instrucciones de un ARM 32 bits vs las instrucciones de un microcontrolador de 8 bits... en el mundo del ARM prácticamente se escribe menos líneas en ASM que si lo hiciera en lenguaje C, algo así es entre un dsPIC y un PIC... y la mayoría de veces se sabe que el compilador genera más código de lo necesario...

En fin, hay otras cosas más pero compilador en Basic! para dsPIC el único que conozco que sobresale es de la empresa Mikroe... el resto prefiere trabajar sobre lenguaje C (sobre gustos y sabores no digo nada pero al recorrer por la mayoría de lenguajes me quedo con el C)...

PD: La arquitectura de los dsPIC, similares y superiores está optimizada para trabajar sobre el lenguaje C (según microchip)

saludos...


----------



## snakewather (Oct 23, 2010)

OK ya entendi Lo tomare encuenta y que compilador me recomiendas para dsPIC de los 3 que mencionas, aunque me animaria a empezar en asm por que con ese tengo mas experiencia en PICs


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 23, 2010)

Lenguaje C el C30 de microchip "MPLAB C Compiler for PIC24 MCUs and dsPIC DSCs", por algo es de la misma empresa... funciona sobre el MPLAB. En ASM solo se del ASM30 también de microchip que creo lo trae incluido en el instalador del C30; sobre asm para los dsPIC no se casi nada, es algo más complicado peeero,  ya buscarías info en otro sitio.

saludos


----------



## snakewather (Oct 24, 2010)

ByAxel dijo:


> Lenguaje C el C30 de microchip "MPLAB C Compiler for PIC24 MCUs and dsPIC DSCs", por algo es de la misma empresa... funciona sobre el MPLAB. En ASM solo se del ASM30 también de microchip que creo lo trae incluido en el instalador del C30; sobre asm para los dsPIC no se casi nada, es algo más complicado peeero,  ya buscarías info en otro sitio.
> 
> saludos



OK gracias por la orientacion vere que hacer con esos dsPIC jejejeje


----------



## juanscelyg (Nov 13, 2010)

Si quieren programar dsPic en C les recomiendo MPLAB pero tiene que tener instalado la suite de C30 esa viene una versión básica con el MPLAB y si no de la pagina de microchip, otra opción es el PIC-C de CCS pero las versiones superiores a la 4.06.

Con ellos pueden comenzar a hacer al dsPic.

Con respecto a textos, ando en esas. Sin embargo pues es mejor que uno experimente!

Éxitos!


----------



## nicolas8702 (Jun 29, 2011)

hola soy nuevo  programando en c30 , estoy haciendo una practica para las interrupciones por cambio en cn pero el problema es que  el pic no atiende a la interrupcion aqui les dejo el programa , si pudieran ayudarme se los agradezco





#include <p30f4013.h>
#include <stdio.h> 
#include <stdlib.h> //Libreria para conversiones a string
#include <math.h>
#include <string.h>
_FOSC(CSW_FSCM_OFF & HS2_PLL16)
_FWDT(WDT_OFF)
_FBORPOR(PBOR_OFF & MCLR_DIS)
_FGS(CODE_PROT_OFF)
_FICD( ICS_NONE )

#define FCY 28636360UL
#include <libpic30.h>
#include "CONTROLGLCD.H"


char N=0,STR[25];



void init_cn_irq(void)
{
  ADPCFG = 0xFFFF;   // PUERTO B COMO ENTRADAS O SALIDAS DIGITALES
 TRISBbits.TRISB1=1; // PONEMOS RB1 COMO ENTRADA
 CNEN1bits.CN3IE=1;  // ACTIVAMOS INTERRUPCIONES POR CAMBIO EN CN1
 CNPU1bits.CN3PUE=1; // ACTIVAMOS RESISTENCIA DE PULLUP EN RB1

 IFS0bits.CNIF=0;// BAJAMOS BANDERA DE INTERRUPCIONES POR  CN
 IPC3bits.CNIP=7;// DAMOS PRIORIDAD A LA INTERRUPCION
 IEC0bits.CNIE=0;// ACTIVAMOS INTERRUPCIONES POR CAMBIO CN
}

void __attribute__((interrupt)) _CNInterrupt(void){
N++;

sprintf(STR,"%u",N);
GLCD_FILLSCREEN(0);
GLCD_TEXT(1,1,STR,COMIC,1,1);

IFS0bits.CNIF=0;
}

void main (void)

{

 GLCD_INIT(1);
GLCD_FILLSCREEN(1);
__delay_ms(2000);
GLCD_FILLSCREEN(0);
init_cn_irq();

 do
{


}
while(1);


----------



## COARITES (Jul 23, 2011)

Alguien sabe como enlazar el compilador PICC (CCS) con MPLAB y asi poder trabajar con el DSPIC


----------



## nicolas8702 (Jul 24, 2011)

hola coarites primero que todo debes instalar el mplabplgin de ccs y por ultimo buscar en project la opcion de set languaje tool location  y en el cuadro de dialogo siguiente seleccionar ccs c compiler y listo oo hacerlo directamente en el project wizard


----------



## campitos5858 (Feb 26, 2013)

kfenix dijo:


> No te aconsejo ese libro, esta todo en asm y no en C como pides, ademas el CCS no es perfecto y tiene sus fallos, pero a mi me va de lujo y estoy trabajando con el dspic30f6015, he diseñado filtros, tratameinto de señales y todo lo que he necesitado.



que tal kfenix 

estoy trabajando con el dspic33f podrias darme inf de los progr de dspic30f


----------



## night29 (May 3, 2013)

Soy nuevo en esto de los DSPIC, quiero implementarlo para hacer un filtro para un sistema EEG porque me simplificaria el circuito, yo solo se manejar CCS me pueden orientar como programarlo....


----------



## j7hon (Ene 8, 2014)

buenos dias,yo tambien estoy empezando con los dspic,he visto sus comentarioas y coincido con la mayoria de usar el mplab c30 pero mi duda es que tipo de lenguaje se usa el C del ccs compiler  o del micro C le agredeceria estoy un poco confundido,ya que yo he programado en ccs compiler donde usaba set_tris_b  y veo que en microC es trisA cual de esos dos lenguajes me recomiendan para el dspic


----------



## ByAxel (Ene 8, 2014)

Hola.
Si sabes más el CCS, mejor continua con el mismo y poco a poco migra al C30.


j7hon dijo:


> que tipo de lenguaje se usa el C del ccs compiler  o del micro C le agredeceria estoy un poco confundido,ya que yo he programado en ccs compiler donde usaba set_tris_b  y veo que en microC es trisA cual de esos dos lenguajes me recomiendan para el dspic


El C del CCS está modificado al propio estílo de la empresa y nada que ver con un estandar, a diferencia del C30 que como otros compiladores C cumplen con el estandar ANSI C, claro que también algo modificado o adaptado en cuanto a directivas para personalizar el código.

Otro detalle es que con el C30 debes de conocer todo o la mayoria en cuanto al PIC, como los registros y como configurar los mismo; el CCS facilita ésto con funsiones pre-hechas pero igual te va costar algo el C30 (al inicio) ya que se tiene que ser más detallado en el código.

También tienes el compilador XC16 en el entorno del MPLABX, bueno así como el C18 creo que ya no actualizan el C30.


----------



## Nestor2017 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola

La programación de los dspic es mas sencilla hacerla con C que en asembler pero algunas funciones es mejor hacerlas en asembler para que el programa pueda ser mas rápido. 

He realizado un programa en PIC32 en C32 y es bastante sencilla la programación.

Saludos
Néstor


----------

